# Transformatori >  stabilizators

## edza135

varetu ludzu kads ielikt lidzstravas stabilizatora shemu no 220v-12v

----------


## Larisa

Vai tad, ja Gooogles tante darbojas, vēl kādam jāprasa?
http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&lr=& ... or&spell=1

----------


## AndrisZ

Ja gribi lietot savam pastiprinātājam, tad tur stabilizētu spriegumu nevajag. Pietiks ar dažus tūkstošus mkf lielu kondensatoru aiz transformatora un taisngrieža.

----------

